# how much nitrous is too much!



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

How much nitrous can I run on an new Spec V stock?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it would be wise to run bolt ons before throwing nitrous on there.

75wet is pushing it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

some fully bolted guys claim to run 80 and a few built guys will run 100+

one guy ran 100 on a stock spec and destroyed his motor...well knock one wood he had a viagra overdosage

i wouldnt run any nitrous without taking care of the problem areas of the QR25 first. then you can run 75 wet (caution) although 50 has been proven completely safe. mind you, this is all wet.


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

chimmike said:


> it would be wise to run bolt ons before throwing nitrous on there.
> 
> 75wet is pushing it.


Yeah it has almost all main bolt-ons!


----------



## buddyclub2003 (May 9, 2005)

i run a 50 shot direct port. with all the bolt ons. ive had it for about a 8 months now and use it about 2 to 3 times a week. I dotn have any problems with mine. on stock dont go to more then 50. Im considering moving up to a 75 shot due to the upgrades that i have.


----------



## kenroe25 (Jul 1, 2005)

bottles are for babies


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

kenroe25 said:


> bottles are for babies


hush youngan.

some nitrous companies will tell you 25hp per cylinder max without building. thats pushing it to me. you will need extra fuel by then and timing will be a big factor as well.


----------



## nissanstreetz (Aug 1, 2005)

according to NOS the company. Every car can safely run a 70 shot. I have nitrous and I only run 1 50 just to be safe but at the track I will crank it to 60


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nissanstreetz said:


> according to NOS the company.


well thats NOS and they dont have direct experience with every car, its just a theory. Listen to the others a 50 NX wet shot is usually a good choice


----------



## GA16I-PurePower (Aug 22, 2005)

*You Can Never Have Enough*

The more juice you spray the happier you will be....just make sure you're smart enough to build your motor for it. :cheers:


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

it's possible to run a 75 shot easily. just watch out for timing, putting right octane,upgrade fuel. it will be more better to have bolt-ons first to make everything breath more better/less restriction.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

tony200 said:


> it's possible to run a 75 shot easily. just watch out for timing, putting right octane,upgrade fuel. it will be more better to have bolt-ons first to make everything breath more better/less restriction.


i wouldnt necessarily say "easily". sure its easy to run nitrous, but to run it _correctly_ is the problem.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

just run a 100 shot and be done with it....

LITERALLY...your car would be done.....

Why dont you do NA stuff before going the nitrious road ??


----------

